
Trump Can’t Shut Down DACA, Supreme Court Rules - Anon84
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/18/us/trump-daca-supreme-court.html
======
tareqak
The SCOTUS opinion:
[https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf](https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf)
.

